# i got a hedgehog backpack!



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

found it as ross for 9.99









detail of canvas...
http://swishlife.co.uk/extra/0000316600_2.JPG


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

oh my gosh, CUTE!


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

I saw that one at Ross on Sunday. Wanted it, but the kids needed swimsuits more.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

ONLY 9.99!!! I NEED ONE!!!!!!!!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Very cute!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

That's so cute!


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

AWESOME!!!

I got that backpack a few months ago too, but I couldn't find more, anywhere! I got mine at Winners In Canada, which is a store that sells seconds or overstocked merchandise. 

I had to pay the ransom of 15.99, but Daisy has an emergency supply bag now all of her own!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

9.99 what a find!


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

I love that backpack! I'll have a look at winners when I go there next time. Winners and Homesense carry some interesting things!



zorropirate said:


> AWESOME!!!
> 
> I got that backpack a few months ago too, but I couldn't find more, anywhere! I got mine at Winners In Canada, which is a store that sells seconds or overstocked merchandise.
> 
> I had to pay the ransom of 15.99, but Daisy has an emergency supply bag now all of her own!


----------

